# Size of text displayed in editor - editor font (FIXED)



## Danny (16 Jul 2010)

Can anything be done to increase the size of the text displayed in the text editor used for creating and replying to posts.

It seems to be a couple of points smaller than the size of the text which is displayed in the resulting post, or indeed in the Topic Title box I can see as I compose this post.

I find the small size difficult to read, even on a 21" monitor.


----------



## Shaun (16 Jul 2010)

The editor is defaulting to Arial font, whilst the style for the post content on the forums is Verdana.

I'll see if there is a way to change the default editor font to match the forums.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HJ (18 Jul 2010)

I find that turning off the RTE (real-time editor) really helps - Settings > Posting Settings > Untick (*Enable visual (RTE) editor?*)

You can always turn it back on again once Shaun has gotten around to fixing it.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2010)

This is now partially done.

I've managed to change the font in the editor windows to match the post window, however the line height is smaller than I'd like.

I've put a question into the support forums on the developer's site and we'll see if someone can help.

At least it's a start ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2010)

Seems it can't be done so we'll just have to get used to the line height as it is.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

